# Lighting for 10G



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm completely new to this.. I have just started a 10G low light no CO2 planted tank.. no livestock yet but planning to get RCS once cycle is good. Right now I have a clip on LED light I got from Ebay which says it is 4.5W and 10000K. It looks ok but I'm not sure if the intensity is good enough. If anyone can suggest some not too expensive clip on style light that I can use? I don't like the look of a complete canopy that's why I got that LED light.. I will post pictures of the tank when I have time to take it.. 

Thanks 
Wayne


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could get one of those compact fluorescent light bulbs if the canopy has an incandescent fixture.

I think atc lighting in richmond sells those high intensity 15watt compact fluorescent bulbs for half as much than from your local fish store(lfs).


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i just use a coral life aqualight fixtures for my tank...not a complete hood..

Oceanic Systems | Products | Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe Series - Single Linear Strip

something like that...good for plants and animals


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you with a lamp and cfl, you have the option of changing the wattage and height of the fixture with ease, so you can better balance the lighting.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is it possible that Home Depot , Rona , Canadian tire , or any other small lighting shop could have something available? If not , try the sponsors here to see if they can bring something in that you havent seen or heard of yet.If all else fails , research online might yeld some answers.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I will take a look at the hardware or lighting stores


----------

